# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  PLL-kuvia 15.9.2005

## Rattivaunu

JNo-kuvia on nähtävissä täällä.

----------


## killerpop

Samoilla apajilla olin toveri JNo-foton kanssa, joten kuvat saattanevat olla varsin samoista kuvakulmista. Jokseenkin ainakin pari kuvaa on sellaisia, joita muilla ei ole. Kuvat löytynevät täältä

Silmiin pisti myös, että Mersu-Scalassa on isot rengaskotelot, mutta pienet renkaat.

----------


## BTElias

Omat kuvani paikallisliikennepäiviltä löytyvät täältä.

----------


## tkunnas

> Silmiin pisti myös, että Mersu-Scalassa on isot rengaskotelot, mutta pienet renkaat.


Eikös tuon pitäisi sitten olla nimeltään Merla?  :Wink:

----------

